
AT&T says almost sold out of Apple iPhones - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/ATT+says+almost+sold+out+of+Apple+iPhones/2100-1041_3-6194413.html?tag=nefd.top
======
jmtame
I just was at the one in downtown Palo Alto, CA. They're all out until Monday,
and the store was pretty packed.

Very cool phone though, I got to play with the demos.

